# Tire clearance on MX Leader?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Anybody experiment with bigger tires on your MXL? I'm thinking of slapping some 27 Vittorias on there for the Spring until they fix all the roads up here. I'm guessing it wouldn't be a problem, but would appreciate any actual anecdotes of real experience.

Cheers, 

KM


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

kjmunc said:


> Anybody experiment with bigger tires on your MXL? I'm thinking of slapping some 27 Vittorias on there for the Spring until they fix all the roads up here. I'm guessing it wouldn't be a problem, but would appreciate any actual anecdotes of real experience.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KM


Haven't tried it but looking at the frame and fork on mine - I don't think it will be a problem.

Certainly 25's are easy.


----------

